# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  1 tý thủ thuật thôi!

## quynhvunb

Cái này chắc khá ít người biết này: 
Đố ban tại sao không tạo được 1 thư mục có tên là "cha", rồi sau đó tạo 1 thư mục con của thư mục đó có tên là "con" ????

----------


## iwinonline365

> Cái này chắc khá ít người biết này: 
> Đố ban tại sao không tạo được 1 thư mục có tên là "cha", rồi sau đó tạo 1 thư mục con của thư mục đó có tên là "con" ????


đố không rõ ràng gì cả?

Ai noái ko tạo đc thư mục có tên là "cha"
Còn không tạo đc thư mục có tên là "con" thì đúng rồi, còn lý do vì sao thì chịu.

----------


## haduyen

> đố không rõ ràng gì cả?
> _
> Ai noái ko tạo đc thư mục có tên là "cha"
> _Ý bạn ấy là bạn tạo 1 thư mục tên "cha", sau đó mở ra và tạo thêm 1 thư mục tên "con":shifty:
> Những từ sau đây không thể dùng để đặt tên cho file hay folder: CON, AUX, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, PRN, NUL. Những từ này đã được sử dụng và chỉ dành riêng cho hệ điều hành và nó gắn liền với các thiết bị được sử dụng bởi hệ điều hành. Muốn tạo được thì đơn giản bạn chỉ cần đánh tên rùi bấm phím Alt+255. VD: "CON+Atl 255"

----------


## adviser

sao lam nhu ban rui ma kung co dat ten duoc dau chu"con+Alt 255"

----------


## cuuseo

> sao lam nhu ban rui ma kung co dat ten duoc dau chu"con+Alt 255"


Alt+255 là khoảng trắng đấy bạn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG].

----------


## seodinhphong

giờ mình mới biết và thử đấy..k tạo được file tên CON được thật [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

